# BIG BASS!!



## njsimonson

Well, I caught and released the two largest bass of my life this morning. Had to go to MN for the bass opener though. I'm sure I'll get a 20-incher out of an ND water one of these days, but for now, I'll enjoy the MN fishing, until they sue me. Five-inch Rootbeer/Green Flake Senko texposed on a 2/0 VMC worm hook did the trick for eight bass, with four over 15"









A 20" bass from a small Minnesota Lake near Detroit Lakes









A 21" bass from the same lake just outside of DL

Tight lines and good bassin!


----------



## Militant_Tiger

those are some grade "A" bass. its been years since i've pulled out anything over 20 inches, im glad to see there are still some around. im not famaliar with that setup you caught them on, could you put a picture of it?


----------



## falconer_3

Way to go! those are some real piggys.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

nice going!! looks like you found some calm water out of the wind.


----------



## holmsvc

Those bass look tasty did you bake some?


----------



## njsimonson

:wink:


----------



## Ryan_Todd

heres my first of the year. a nice start to a good season. now all we need is the rain to quit.


----------



## njsimonson

Ryan_Todd -

All I get is the legendary "X"


----------



## holmsvc

Have you caught anymore big bass lately?


----------



## njsimonson

Holmes,

Most are around 2 pounds, Senkos are paying off with at least consistent action, and they better for the price dangit! :lol:

I hope they stack up under the docks like they did last summer, action in July might be awesome if last summer's trend continues into this year!


----------



## PJ

My buddie caught a 19 this past weekend by brainerd. I know of a few small lakes by DL that are awesome.


----------



## MSG Rude

nj,

HWY 10 is one of my most favorite lake roads to hit for bass. I will have a picture on here soon of a HUGE large mouth taken over there this past weekend C&R'd the old big fellow! Lots of 14-17" we were finding this past weekend, boat and shore! Lipless cranks and some top water which is my love!


----------



## njsimonson

Caught an 18 incher last night, as well as 14 greenies between 1 and 2 pounds in the heat of the afternoon, 330-530. All from shore, all on Senkos. All on a small pond near Detroit Lakes.


----------



## Brad Anderson

NJS, heard anything about the white bass bite??


----------



## holmsvc

Brad I haven't heard of anyone doing well on the white bass yet. My dad was up at the crossing last weekend. The walleyes where starting to bite on the north half of the lake and the pike were going on the south half.


----------



## njsimonson

Holmes is your contact for that until mid-July. I'm in Detroit Lakes for the next month. I've heard whispers of white bass running up the Channels at Devils Lake. Does anyone have any confirmations on that?


----------



## holmsvc

Brad 
I fished the lake last night for about 30 minutes after the wildlife meeting. My dad and I caught 10 or 12 white bass using a jig and a minnow. We fished from shore by the crossing.


----------



## Brad Anderson

awesome. They are fun to catch, and don't have teeth, at least sharp ones.


----------

